# IllumiRoom Turns Your Entire Living Room Into a TV Screen



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft is banking on this with their latest idea, which turns the room around your TV into an extension of it. The product, IllumiRoom, uses a Kinect sensor and a projector to turn your entire room into a screen.

See here


----------



## Brandon_S (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw this and it's definitely going to need some work...Imagine if you are playing a game with others in the same room who are doing other things and IllumiRoom creates this huge distraction. I wonder how they'll get it to work without a lot of extra mess or devices that just get in the way. The only thing I can think of would be a projector of some sort facing towards the tv, but you never know with Microsoft XD They can surprise.


----------

